# Fridge "check" Light Is On



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

the fridge "check" light has been on for weeks & the fridge seems to be working fine. what does the illumination of the check light indicate? the only thing i could come up with is it isn't level.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mine has come on before but only on gas going down the road. I did not purge the line of all the air and it went into " check " mode. Did you get the owners manual with the fridge? I really dont know, could be a lot of things.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The "Check" light comes on if the fridge is in gas mode and fails to light.
It means that either you have air in the line that needs to be purged or you are out of propane.
As far as I know, you'll never get a "Check" light in electric mode.
Just turn the fridge off and back on and it will attempt to light again.
Sometimes takes two or three tries to get it to light after the gas has been off for awhile.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

ok, what Katrina said makes sense ( I went and found my book )...... I get the stove going to purge the air then if you listen very carefully you can hear the furnace fire up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You say the frig is working fine, but the "check" light is on?

Are you on shore power for batteries? Guessing shore...but could be a combo of battery and generator.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you lost shore power and the fridge tried to light on propane but failed the check light will come on and stay on until you turn off the fridge and turn it back on. It will still work fine on shore power even if the check light is on.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> If you lost shore power and the fridge tried to light on propane but failed the check light will come on and stay on until you turn off the fridge and turn it back on. It will still work fine on shore power even if the check light is on.


that leads to another question....can the frig run on both at the same time? (like the hot water heater) I would guess not, and the shore power would override the battery/propane combo.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

whatdayasay said:


> the fridge "check" light has been on for weeks & the fridge seems to be working fine. what does the illumination of the check light indicate? the only thing i could come up with is it isn't level.


Sounds like you've gotten all but the most logical answer...

Needs more beer! One of the more useful yet little known extra features installed by Keystone...

<sorry>


----------



## sparkgap (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello all,









I'm new to the forum, but not to camping or Keystone products.

Any way, I dry camp most of the time, and the check lite on my 2007 21RS will come on if the battery's get low. There is just not enough power to lite the gas flame. So I watch it closer now.

Nice site, lot's of great information
Bob


----------



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You say the frig is working fine, but the "check" light is on?
> 
> Are you on shore power for batteries? Guessing shore...but could be a combo of battery and generator.


i'm on shore power. it's a TT & I have no generator


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Even on shore power, unless you have the GAS/AUTO switch in the AUTO position, it will still run on gas.
At least that is the way I understand it.

Bob


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

> One of the more useful yet little known extra features installed by Keystone...
> 
> <sorry>


LOL !! Funny thing is there is a 'grey tank' sticker above my check light...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

I think CamperAndy has the answer (as usual







). If you're using shore power for an extended period of time, and have even a short term power loss, the "Check" light will come on and stay on. This is because the fridge will try to light the propane burner and probably fail if it hasn't been used recently. It almost always takes me two or three tries to get the fridge to run on propane after it's been on electrical power for a long time. It's not a problem provided that you expect it.

My suggestion is to turn the fridge off, Wait a few minutes. Make sure that the "Auto" button is pressed. Turn the fridge on, and the "Check" light should be gone.

If you want to check the propane operation, do the same thing except have the "Gas" button pressed. Make sure that your propane tank is on and purge the line by lighting a stove burner. You may even have to try to light the stove burner a few times before it will stay lit. Even after the main line is purged, it may take a few tries before the fridge starts up on propane.

Hope that this helps,

Happy Camping
Gary


----------

